# Looking for a nice 64-65 stingray



## Vwbeck (Jan 10, 2017)

I'm looking a a nice stingray for sale.
Lime, cooper, violet 
Vwbeck@gmail.com


----------



## recyclery2@aol.com (Jan 18, 2017)

i have a 65 viloet 2 speed that i am restoring at the moment...new chrome, paint etc...not sure if you want a project or something plug and play.

peace,

Nate




Vwbeck said:


> I'm looking a a nice stingray for sale.
> Lime, cooper, violet
> Vwbeck@gmail.com


----------



## Vwbeck (Jan 18, 2017)

recyclery2@aol.com said:


> i have a 65 viloet 2 speed that i am restoring at the moment...new chrome, paint etc...not sure if you want a project or something plug and play.
> 
> peace,
> 
> Nate



 Love to hear more about the bike.
 Can you tell me the color the bike and send me some photos of it and maybe the price .
Thanks
Gary
My email is vwbeck@gmail.com


----------



## Vwbeck (Jan 18, 2017)

Vwbeck said:


> Love to hear more about the bike.
> Can you tell me the color the bike and send me some photos of it and maybe the price .
> Thanks
> Gary
> My email is vwbeck@gmail.com



OK I see that is Violet sorry about that


----------



## Vwbeck (Jan 18, 2017)

Vwbeck said:


> OK I see that is Violet sorry about that


----------



## Vwbeck (Feb 1, 2017)

*Found a lime.
Thanks*


----------

